# its killing me having to wtt till after uni!



## bethany1991

i'l be starting my second year in september, so earliest i could possibly start trying is spring 2013. doesn't help how it seems everybody else is having kids, but my closest friends who are at uni i couldnt even discuss how broody i'm feeling, cause they're uni party animals that couldnt even dream of having a baby now.

anyone else waiting for a loong time!


----------



## lovemybabe

i am also waiting til 2013-2014, but i just had my 2nd child :) but ya there are some people waiting......good luck hope it goes fast!


----------



## Beffy

My name is also Bethany but I was born in 1992, but I'm in college about to start my second year, too! Weirdness 

But I know how you feel, I'm in the same boat. I can't really talk to any friends about it because they wouldn't understand, my OH wants kids but he doesn't want to heavily talk about it (like we'll say little things, oh when we have kids I want to do this, stuff like that), my mother would flip out if she knew I was even a little broody, so the options are pretty thin. This forum is an awesome place to talk about it though, so that helps. I can't start TTC till at least 2014, but will probably be more like 2015-2016. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## libbymarks198

i just lost a baby late last year and we are wtt until we are married, have travelled and own a home, so it will be about 5 years away at the least! it is so hard i dont know how people can do it, last time we where wtt we just ended up trying every month anyway so i am getting something put in my arm that lasts 5 years unless we take it out, im hoping it will make me not want to try as bad because i know i cant just stop taking my pill lol.
i also try not to come on this site every day like i used to because i got a bit obsessed with the whole baby thing and my partner thought i was a crazy women lol youl notice all the obsessed women like i was when you move into ttc section lol.

good luck hun


----------



## TwilightAgain

Wellll I don't have a fella as you can see but like you, even if I did have one (and plenty of time to find one), i'd still have to wait a long time because like you i'm starting my second year of uni in september.

It'll all be worth it though. Decent job (hopefully!) and all that! :) Gives ya something to look forward to!!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I'm also going into second year of university :)

We will be TTC around Sep-Dec 2012 so we will still be finished with university by the time an LO appears (if we are lucky and get a BFP)

You could maybe TTC earlier than spring 2013 if you planned for it? Obviously if you don't mind being pregnant while you are studying.


----------



## Olivette

Hey there!

I'm probably going to be waiting long term as well, like the others have said above, so I know how bloody hard it is! I think the more frustrating thing for me is that there isn't a firm date set when we could start to try, so I'm just left with 'sometime in the future, we have plenty of time'. Arg, it is very hard. I guess you need to hang on to the fact that by the time the baby comes along you will have completed uni and made the best attempts to make sure you can provide a good life for your littleuns. x


----------



## chachacha

I'm just finishing my second year. It was so hard! Not sure how i'm going to make it through the rest of the course. Especially since I just want a baby so badly!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

It's hard isn't it? Three years is quite a long time to put your life on hold. Wish all you students WTT the best of luck :)


----------



## everdreaming

I start my second year in September too, so I know what It's like having to wait so long! It feels so horrible knowing theres no choice but to wait. I guess I just want to provide the best for my future children. But if I could, I'd drop uni and have a baby now!


----------



## TwilightAgain

For those ladies at uni, are any of you planning on doing a masters degree? I'd like to do a master in social work but that would put all baby plans (despite them being non existent) even further back :dohh:


----------



## bethany1991

I plan on doing a PGCE at some point, but I don't think I could go straight from finishing my degree to another year of study, ideally after i'd graduated, I could go travelling and be TTC whilst travelling the globe :) But maybe thats mad as i wouldn't have a job, ideally i'd love to be the mum that was always their to pick the kids up from school like my mum was.

It's so nice to know there's so many other girls in my position, oh and another baby was born this morning by a friend of my boyfriend, greaat! something to up the broodiness even more! :dohh:


----------



## everdreaming

I'm doing a nursing degree but I want to do a masters and retrain as a midwife so I can be dual qualified. But that means really holding back on babies, so I'd rather do all that after babies! Family is my number 1 priority, further education is just a bonus if I can get it!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Noooo :nope: I could not put TTC on hold for much longer. Plus I can't afford it and I'm not willing to do one until I am 100% certain about what I want to do.

I am thinking about going back to train to be a midwife though when my family is complete. 

I feel like I've been in education my whole life :dohh: People place too much importance on it.

I'm with you Everdreaming, always feel like dropping university all together to start a family.


----------



## bethany1991

jemsbabyblues - i'm with you, sometimes i think, idon't wanna be one of those business women who doesnt have kids til they're 30+. family is most important to me, maybe i'm being unrealistic but i think if i got pregnant now it wouldn't be that bad. i just hate bringing it up with my OH cause even though he says he cant wait, he gets annoyed when i talk about it, because he knows really we can't start a family now.


----------



## Marima

_It takes me 2 years or 5 years to graduate. I've always wanted to graduate uni at first, then work for a couple of years and then have a baby but now I don't want to wait that long. Now I'm thinking that I want to finish at least 2 years and then maybe._


----------



## Beffy

I thought about getting my masters, but not so much now...I went for a 4 year degree and kind of regretting it now, wishing I'd gone with a 2 year and gone back if I wanted to, then I'd only have one more year! That sounds dreamy, but sadly...not for me, I've already started  I'm getting my Bachelors of Science in Nursing and going to either go into Obstetrics or work in the NICU! I love babies, if that wasn't obvious :D


----------



## jemsbabyblues

It's not going to be the end of the world if you have to put your education on hold to start a family as that option is still going to be there afterwards.

I personally wouldn't want to drop out totally, I would always aim to complete my degree even if I was to fall pg. 

It all depends on your own situation. I don't really judge anyone for their decisions about when to become a mother because that's personal to them and it's your life so you have to be happy with what you decide.


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Haha Beffy we all love babies :) That's why even though we're at university we're on BnB instead of studying


----------



## Beffy

jemsbabyblues said:


> Haha Beffy we all love babies :) That's why even though we're at university we're on BnB instead of studying

True dat! (Did I just say that un-ironically?! Somebody slap me...) My thing is I want to do a few things after university too but adding an extra few years on to my wait seems not fun. I guess I'll know what I want when I get there, though! :flower:


----------



## bethany1991

Beffy said:


> jemsbabyblues said:
> 
> 
> Haha Beffy we all love babies :) That's why even though we're at university we're on BnB instead of studying
> 
> True dat! (Did I just say that un-ironically?! Somebody slap me...) My thing is I want to do a few things after university too but adding an extra few years on to my wait seems not fun. I guess I'll know what I want when I get there, though! :flower:Click to expand...

i know how you feel, i mean i'd love to go travelling cause i've never done it! but then i think thats adding on extra time onto waiting time :(
although you hear those things about parents travelling around the globe with their children that does sound amazing :D:thumbup:


----------



## bethany1991

Latest update for me, i was talking to my OH about pills, i was on marvelon it gave me mega migraines and decreased libido :( and the new one i'm on Yazmin seems to be giving me crazy mood swings, spotting and i find myself crying over the littlest things, like proper tears and snot crying haha.

Soo after telling this to my boyfriend he said, just come off it, I'll use condoms (to which i said, well you hate condoms) and he said he'd wear them for me and added, it wouldn't be the worst thing if you accidentally got pregnant anyway.

he also started saying, how he didnt want me on the pill anymore anyway because i've been on it four years and he think when we do eventually TTC in a year or two he wants my body to be back to normal, he was talking about how he's scared i'd leave him if he couldn't get me pregnant.
it's just stuff he's never said to me before and it made me think!

ps sorry for the lonnng post


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Aw, your OH sounds lovely. I think it's a sensible idea to come off the pill and move onto condoms so that your body will be ready for when you TTC. I'm scared of coming of the pill, I have no idea what my body will do! :shrug:

It's weird isn't it? Because I used to be petrified of falling accidentally pregnant but know I think I'd be over the moon if I found out. Even though I'm waiting for the best possible circumstances.


----------



## bethany1991

I still don't know what i'd do if i happened to fall pregnant but whatever happens you'd definitely cope anyone would. it's not like i'm living in poverty!
when are you gonna be coming off the pill then, maybe 5 or 6 monthe before you ttc?
I wish i could find a perfect pill for me, i just think hormones in my body are messing me up, the only good thing is my periods are regular. 

I think if my OH found out i was using this website he'd freak outt :( xx


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Yeah anyone can get by. You just do when you have LO's because you have to. 

I'm not sure yet, probably a few months though. I know what you mean - I changed from my first pill because it gave me really bad periods to yasmine and that did not agree with me at all. I bled for a whole month and then had weeks of spotting in between :( I then changed to cileste which works for me :) If this one did not work though my doctors advised using another form of contraception. 

Don't worry too much because OH's don't understand how broody we get! If you explained to him that it really helped you I don't think he would freak out. My OH found this site for me! He doesn't mind me using it at all because he knows it's a lifesaver to me :D


----------



## everdreaming

bethany1991 said:


> I still don't know what i'd do if i happened to fall pregnant but whatever happens you'd definitely cope anyone would. it's not like i'm living in poverty!
> when are you gonna be coming off the pill then, maybe 5 or 6 monthe before you ttc?
> I wish i could find a perfect pill for me, i just think hormones in my body are messing me up, the only good thing is my periods are regular.
> 
> I think if my OH found out i was using this website he'd freak outt :( xx

My periods and hormones are a STATE and my OH has already freaked out about the website!! But remember, not all versions of the pill will work for you. Have you tried Qlaira? It completely didn't work for me but it has the least hormones to stuff your body up with.

x


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I hate the idea of taking a pill that messes around with your hormones but I'm way too scared to try the other forms of contraception! Plus I'm useless with condoms...:blush:


----------



## everdreaming

I don't blame you, Jemma. But being on the pill even for a week knocks my body out of whack really fast and really hard and I just can't cope with it! So I avoid and stick to condoms. They suck, and cost a fortune because I have to have latex-free due to an unfortunate allergy, but it is all I've got *sigh*


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I know condoms are so expensive which is really off-putting! Plus they are too...fiddly.


----------



## Beffy

My OH saw my using this website and teased me about, being like aww you're gonna have a baby? :blush: Though he would freak if I were actually pregnant, :haha:, he doesn't mind stuff like this, and I talk to him about babies a lot so he understands. 

We've never used condoms, but I don't really want to try them. Thankfully I've not had any bad side effects from taking the pill, though I do forget it occasionally.


----------



## magicteapot

OMG I totally sympathise with you! Although I think I have less than a year to go I have just been waiting for my partner to finish uni, then got a job, then we can move to a 2 bed place, thennn finally have a baby. Of course if I had it my way I'd be like BABY NAOOO! Cos I am toooo broody =[ Every day I'm like ahh letsss have a babbyy :D And hes like noo not till unis finished and I have a job. Waiting is sooo stressful but hopefully it will be worth it! xx


----------



## Yorky

bethany1991 said:


> i'l be starting my second year in september, so earliest i could possibly start trying is spring 2013. doesn't help how it seems everybody else is having kids, but my closest friends who are at uni i couldnt even discuss how broody i'm feeling, cause they're uni party animals that couldnt even dream of having a baby now.
> 
> anyone else waiting for a loong time!

My God! I could have wrote that! :coffee: I too am born in 1991, and I am also starting the second year of university in September!!! Most of the people I knew from school have babies and most people at uni think I am really insane for thinking about children, and they too are BIG party animals!! I am glad it isnt just me in this position I think about babies 24/7! :happydance:


----------



## Curwhibble

Oh I can emphasise! It's like my entire body wants to start trying now but OH, being much more sensible, keeps pointing out there's no point in attempting it until our lives are a little more secure. I don't even want to actually try, just want to be open to the possibility of conceiving at this moment in time, especially since i'd like a few children and we're not getting any younger :blush:

As people have said when others on the course fall pregnant, or start discussing trying to conceive, it makes it that much harder to wait and know that you're actively waiting and missing each opportunity that comes in the mean time. I think myself and two course friends pretty much talk about being broody all of the time, it's like we've flocked together over a mutual womb longing and now keep spurring each other into deeper and deeper levels of broodiness :haha:

I'd quite happily post-pone studies in order to have our first child whilst we're still young(ish), my family are already getting antsy about it. I was the last to "settle down" and i'm the last to have a baby, despite being the oldest girl :dohh:

Sometimes, when I see friends who left uni to look after their little ones, I get pangs because that's what I want. I want to be washing cloth nappies and taking the little one to the park, and I want to start introducing them to horses and nature and everything ... gah. 

Still, time flies. When we actually start trying i'm sure the waiting will of been forgotten, so long as he doesn't make me wait until my mid-30's.


----------



## mushroom

I'm about to graduate and will still have a few years to wait. My course was 4 years long, I will be 23 this year. I'm going to work for a year then switch to part-time while I do the masters I have to do..so that's 2013 when that's achieved...and after that, need to get the job I want and then move out and a get a big flat or house. (We both live at home..seperately! and commute to uni/college as they are very close by in Dublin. Everyone where we live commutes..Dublin has the majority of unis and colleges) OH has 2 more years of college left, possibly 3 if he does a Masters..so that's..2013 or 2014 before he looks for a proper job. So all in all, looks like 2015 is the earliest. Hopefully it goes fast, and I'm looking forward to enjoying laziness, nights out, and saving up. It will be worth it in the end! OH wants to be 30 before we start a family..which means 2018! Not a chance, I brought him back down to 27ish, depending on circumstances. What a long wait! Really hoping it flies past.


----------



## lilmissbroody

im in my first year of a 3 year midwifery degree. unlike most courses, half the girls in my class are broody and chat about having kids, and the other half walk around campus with their newborns, bringing them to classes and lectures. oh and I have decided to wait until april next year, when i am almost halfway through the coursework. i hope to keep full time study up like i do now, but if not, will drop to part time, which means instead of graduating in 2013 when im 21, i will graduate in 2014 or 2015 when im either 22 or 23. plus the fact that we dont know how long it will take to ttc.


----------



## Layla<3

I'm also at uni and WTT, I'm in my first year at the moment. We were trying before I started but it didn't happen so I continued with my studying. I'm the oldest in my class (26) and everyone around me (non uni people) are popping out babies!! We did think about continuing to try and take a year out of uni, but my course is so full on, I doubt I'd cope with a baby and finishing it off. 

But waiting is horrible, I just want to get trying properly again!! I've recently got engaged too and that's also got to wait until after uni! Hahaha I'll probably explode after I've finished my degree with all the planning excitement ;-)

Nice to see there's are other uni students on here though! I haven't been on in ages due to the masses amounts of work I'm wading through :)


----------



## Strawberries

I'm a 1991-er too, and will be starting my third (out of 5- I'm doing a masters) year in September. I then feel that I'll need to work fir about a year afterwards to establish myself, so we will be TTC in 2014 at the earliest. Feels like ages away, but I've kind of come to terms with it now and just keep myself busy. Time is flying by so far, so I hope it continues :)


----------



## hopeandpray

Fellow 91er here, going into my 2nd year of uni. I had a pregnancy 'scare' about 2 years ago and have wanted a baby very badly ever since. Unfortunately/probably for the best I've split with my OH since then so now I'm single so will be waiting for a very very long time probably.
What courses are the rest of you doing? 
Sorry if you think it's silly me being on here without an OH but the girls here are lovely and help with the broodiness :blush:


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Of course it's not silly :hugs: If I didn't have my OH I'd still be on here feeling exactly the same :flower:

I really wish that we wouldn't have the massively long gaps that we have with uni. If we worked through the summer then courses would be two years long and I get so bored doing nothing :coffee: It is a pretty long to wait but at least we'll be kept busy with essays and exams and I'm pretty excited :cloud9:


----------



## lilmissbroody

not silly at all. when i first came on here i was single and wtt, and was that broody that id set a deadling and if i didnt have an oh by then was going to ttc as smbc. cannot beleive i was that brooooooody, haha.


----------



## bethany1991

Wow, I didn't realise there were so many 91'ers on here :) @Strawberries- it looks like me and you could be trying at aout the same time. i wish i could feel the same as you with time flying! 

@Littlemisbroody i don't know if i could cope being surrounded by broody people too, i'd end up being obsessed!

Also can I have opinions / advice please! - I start my last pack of pills tomorrow, my boyfriends told me to come off them because this is my third brand of pills i've tried, and i still get mad stomach cramps and headaches on the first one or two days of the period (to the point where i don't leave the house!) 
We are moving in together in the next month or so, so obviously we'll be :sex: more often :winkwink:. So I don;t know whether it's wise for me to stop all my birth control and solely rely on condoms, or whether anyone knows if the implant etc. could be better for someone like me whos body clearly dislikes pills.

HELPPP!:shrug:


----------



## Justwantababy

Hey girls just a quick word of warning from the other side.....i'm 28 now and we're ttc now. I wanted to finish university, travel, get established in my career, get married yaddayadda.....then when we cameto try I came off the pill only to find my periods are so random! I've had 2 since last Sep. So while I don't think it's a bad thing to wait, I would say to use this time to get to know your bodies and your cycles. Then you'll be in the best position possible when u are ready. 

Words from a wise (ish!) old lady! :jo:

Good luck girls!


----------



## bethany1991

@justwantababy, it's scary that because of hormones oyou put into your body it can take so long to get back to normal!


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Glad I'm not the only one who's starting to regret going on the pill :nope:


----------



## lilmissbroody

I have a hormone problem that they are trying to diagnose, but they want me to go back on the pill to regulate my periods. atm we only use condoms.

id say if youre having bad reactions, if you can, talk to your doctor and try see a specialist (such as a gynae), and find out all your options, also tell them when you plan to start ttc, coz they can advise you on whats better than others for your situation, but also whatever you choose, whether there is an adjustment time for when you "come off it" (in know the pill can take anywhere from 2 months to 2 years). aslo get literature and talk to friends or people on here to see different opinions and reactions they had.

good luck on what you decide :thumbup:


----------



## bethany1991

lilmissbroody said:


> Iid say if youre having bad reactions, if you can, talk to your doctor and try see a specialist (such as a gynae), and find out all your options, also tell them when you plan to start ttc, coz they can advise you on whats better than others for your situation, but also whatever you choose, whether there is an adjustment time for when you "come off it" (in know the pill can take anywhere from 2 months to 2 years).

i'm so scared to go to a gynae, i cant think of anything worse! i liek the idea of the implant because i know when its time for it to come out itl be time for me to TTC, but then again i hear stories about peoples periods being irregular or no periods at all! :shrug:


----------



## lilmissbroody

dont be scared of a gynae!!! they are absolutely lovely - 99% of the time.
im on a gynae ward at the moment for placement al the ladies love the doctors.
i would get a list of possible ones, to shop around, coz you want someone you get on well with and has similar views as you. any reccomendations by friends or family doesnt go astray either.
make a list of your views, values, etc and what you would like in gynae, and that can be your checklist for whoever you choose. and even if you like the first one, go see a second to see if you realy like the first, haha.
but yes, dont be scared or worried, just research and be comfortable, =)


----------



## Twag

I am now 31 (I know old lady compared to you lot) and I went on the BCP at 18/19 and only had a year break in all that time! I came off the BCP September 2010 and my periods came back straight away and are regular pretty much as clockwork so I think everyones bodys react differently! I came off because I wanted my body to get back to natural (and plus we were originally TTCing earlier but it has been put back :()


----------



## bethany1991

ohh lilmissbroody, i see you're from america, i think dr's are a bit different in the UK, i could be wrong but i think you have to be referred to a gynae
anywaay i've made an appointment with the dr, first one was on the 18th may, ridiculous!
so we're just gonna talk through the options, the coil interested me until i saw all the cons of it making periods, heavier, longer, more painful!! :(

on a positive note i text my boyfriend telling him about the possibility of a coil (and it lasting 5-12 years) and all he said in his reply was, five years is a long time, what about the babies :D xxx


----------



## hopeandpray

^^ Thats so sweet of him! I'm on the implant and I don't get any periods on it. It's probably not great for my body but I love not having periods, I used to get really really bad cramps that would leave me completely useless for days. I think that before I might just use condoms a few months before ttc to get my cycle back to normal


----------



## Strawberries

bethany1991 said:


> Wow, I didn't realise there were so many 91'ers on here :) @Strawberries- it looks like me and you could be trying at
> the same time

Yay:happydance: I hope we do:) we have both been going out with our OH's for a similar length of time too :)

Re the pills, which ones have you tried? Maybe you could move to a progesterone only if you haven't tried them?


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Hi there, I am not in uni or college or anything like that. But I am soooo not liking having to wait. My OH wants us to wait atleast 3 years befor we begin to try. I want to try now. ONly because I have 6 boys and want a GIRL. Id be totally inlove with another boy but the trying is what I want, the pregnancy is what I want. I just had 2 babies within a year time..so its not something my OH wants. He jumped into a relationship with me with 4 kids then we began to try and bam had 2 together totalling 6 LOL But its killing me having to wait, cus I love the pregnancy, even tho I have hard pregnancies.


----------



## lilmissbroody

bethany1991 said:


> ohh lilmissbroody, i see you're from america, i think dr's are a bit different in the UK, i could be wrong but i think you have to be referred to a gynae
> anywaay i've made an appointment with the dr, first one was on the 18th may, ridiculous!
> so we're just gonna talk through the options, the coil interested me until i saw all the cons of it making periods, heavier, longer, more painful!! :(
> 
> on a positive note i text my boyfriend telling him about the possibility of a coil (and it lasting 5-12 years) and all he said in his reply was, five years is a long time, what about the babies :D xxx

 i think you misread, im from australia =)
but yes, its different over here, we can be reffered by a doctor or call up ourselves. either way we get a choice of a couple.

thats soo cute of your boyfriend and thinking of the future babies!!


----------



## GabiRose

I'm born in 1991 too and really can't wait to TTC. I'm going to have to wait until probably 2015... I'm going into my second year at uni too! 
It's so frustrating having to wait, if I'm so broody now surely it's going to get worse! :nope: Glad to see I'm not the only one though!


----------



## TattieSoup

bethany1991 said:


> anywaay i've made an appointment with the dr, first one was on the 18th may, ridiculous!
> so we're just gonna talk through the options, the coil interested me until i saw all the cons of it making periods, heavier, longer, more painful!! :(

Hi Bethany, 

There is a hormone based version of the coil called the Mirena IUS that might be suitable for you. It uses the same hormones as the pill but because they are released straight into the womb lining then it uses a much lower dose and very little of it gets into your bloodstream so there are fewer side effects.

It is completely opposite to the copper coil in that it makes your periods lighter and LESS painful - it can actually be used to treat heavy periods. 

I tried five brands of pill to cope with my awful periods, but nothing helped before the Mirena. I have been using it for 5 years now (getting a new one this summer) and I am very happy with it. It is the most effective form of reversible contraception on the market - it actually has a LOWER failure rate than sterilisation!

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## bethany1991

Thanks, thats so helpful tattiesoup! i'll be sure tomention it when i go in :)


----------



## bethany1991

so update on my bcp problems, my doctor said that i should now take 3 months pills at a time so instead of a period every month, it's not only 4/5 times a year.
on a rubbish note, i'm feeling very broody this weekend :(


----------



## HappyH

Hi Guys! Im at uni and will be starting my 2nd year in Sept, we are WTT in July this year so that hopefully if we get a BFP, it will be arriving in the summer next year. 

luckily my university has a fantastic creche facility, great support for mums and lots of help at hand! I am 23, and didnt go to uni when i was 18 but ive been with my OH 6 and a half years and it just feels like the right time for us. 

i have travelled the world and worked in many office jobs before deciding to go back to uni and hopefully qualify as a teacher. I think instead of rushing into trying for a baby its important to live a little first! its really important to know your OH really well and enjoy time together before bringing a child in to the equation. 

But just wanted to say, i'm not waiting until the end of uni because i feel il have more time now whilst at uni than when i finish and want to start my career properly. 
:) XX


----------



## bethany1991

HappyH said:


> Hi Guys! Im at uni and will be starting my 2nd year in Sept, we are WTT in July this year so that hopefully if we get a BFP, it will be arriving in the summer next year.
> 
> luckily my university has a fantastic creche facility, great support for mums and lots of help at hand! I am 23, and didnt go to uni when i was 18 but ive been with my OH 6 and a half years and it just feels like the right time for us.
> 
> i have travelled the world and worked in many office jobs before deciding to go back to uni and hopefully qualify as a teacher. I think instead of rushing into trying for a baby its important to live a little first! its really important to know your OH really well and enjoy time together before bringing a child in to the equation.
> 
> But just wanted to say, i'm not waiting until the end of uni because i feel il have more time now whilst at uni than when i finish and want to start my career properly.
> :) XX


you have no idea how jealous i am! so you're planning to take a break to have the baby and then go back for your 3rd year? i wish i'd taken a gap year and travelled first then at least i could be thinking - i've done everything i want,and now i can have a baby!


----------



## MadamRose

hi hun im waiting until 2014 due to uni we have a disgution thread where loads of us long term waiters are if you wanna join us 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...n-feb2014-maybe-longer-winter-snowflakes.html


----------



## Miss_Jade

I am waiting to try to because atm im living in a shared house with friends and im hoping to move house asap, cause me and my bf need our own space, i know how you feel with needing to wait it is killing me having to wait and also my house mate doesnt really understand she is a uni student and she doesnt wanna be a mum yet not untill she is like 27/28 or summit so she isnt even thinking of babies, unlike me, who works with children and sees babies all the time and sees pregnant mums and i will be honest i do get jealous about it, cause like you i long to have a baby :/


----------

